# I will be 40 in 7 days, 1 failed attempt on nhs, next step ?



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi I hope it's ok to come on here now. I've just been for an appointment to have it explained why the IVF did'nt work and what the next step is. I've got to go private now, it's to late to start again on the NHS. I'm hoping I can, but it sounds like it might not be worth trying with my eggs, so a donor is the next thing, my sister had said she would donate, which they said is a good option because she has just had a baby on IVF. But as before it feels like I'm going againest the clock, as she can only donate until she's 36, which is in June.. Why do I feel like I'm taking a step forward then getting knocked back about 3!! I am very grateful for the chance I had, and maybe might have, but things sometimes just seem so unfair. Also if I had loads of money it would be no problem. So if you've money your ok, doesn't matter if you would make a good parent or not, who cares you can have as many goes at IVF as you want!! But if you know you will make a good parent but you haven't got loads of money to keep trying, hard luck! Sorry about ranting I think I've done to much of the crying I'm doing to much anger now. I think I'm just mixed up in my mind at the moment, and finding it very hard to keep my hope going. Thanks for reading this, I know there are alot of people going through the same thing, but even then you still can feel so alone.


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Rosie, 

Yeah, it sucks that the NHS only helps you in certain situations, like if you're under 40.  I have missed out on that, purely because I didn't know that there was a cut off age! 

However, I was advised that I still would not have qualified for help because my husband has a child from a previous marriage.  

Strangely, I have known of other women who have still received IVF on the NHS even though they already have children.....so I'm not entirely sure whether the rules change depending on which county you're in..? 

It's all so confusing, and more than a little unfair, it would seem.  It's like they're haphazardly making up different rules for different PCTs.  

Sorry to hear that your last IVF attempt didn't work.  Fingers crossed that your sister gets to donate eggs prior to June, and that your next attempt has a positive outcome. 

Liesa x


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi 

I hope it works out with your sister.  that is such a wonderful thing for her to do. 

Jue


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Armywife your right about the NHS only helping in certain situations. I only found out about the cutoff age because my sister who had had IVF told me. I had no idea..and thats stupid you wouldn't have been able to do it because your husband already had a child. It seems alot of things are different  depending where you are, like the cut off age is older in some places but alot younger in others, that doesn't seem fair at all to me! I agree it does seem like they are making up different rules etc. As if it's not bad enough, you get all this.
Thanks, I'm just trying to get the nerve up to ask her. We are really close, but this is the hardest thing I've ever had to ask her.

Thanks Jue, she's the best sister ever


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Happy 40th    it's not that bad!! honest


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks  Mish


----------

